# JB Learning



## KayCline (Jan 16, 2017)

I purchased JB Learning Navigate 2 Testprep a couple weeks ago and I'm just curious if it actually helped anyone with their nremt exam?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 16, 2017)

I used it for my NRP. I believe it helped me, and would recommend it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2017)

@DEmedic is practically a salesman for it. He should get paid for all the advertising he does for JB on here.


----------



## KayCline (Jan 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> @DEmedic is practically a salesman for it. He should get paid for all the advertising he does for JB on here.


I like it so far. I especially like how it provides immediate feedback on why you got a question wrong or right. I just hope it makes a difference for my test tomorrow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

It's more than just a 'memorize the answers' tool, like many other test prep services. It helps you zero in on areas where your knowledge is weak and then provides rationale to help you develop and hone the critical thinking skills to answer questions that present similarly. 

And I'm not a salesman, just a fan. I've been recommending it to new EMT and Paramedic candidates. It works.


----------



## KayCline (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> It's more than just a 'memorize the answers' tool, like many other test prep services. It helps you zero in on areas where your knowledge is weak and then provides rationale to help you develop and hone the critical thinking skills to answer questions that present similarly.
> 
> And I'm not a salesman, just a fan. I've been recommending it to new EMT and Paramedic candidates. It works.


Well I guess I'll see if it helped me.. Just finished taking my exam but feel like I did awful.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> And I'm not a salesman, just a fan. I've been recommending it to new EMT and Paramedic candidates. It works.


Op, we tease DE about being a JB salesman, he's just reiterated their purpose time and time again so perhaps search a little bit more next time.

With that, you know I don't typically comment too much on test taking strategies for NR. It's been some time since I took it, so I am definitely not the one for suggestions when it comes to helping with test taking deficiencies or anxiety, but I will say this...

Clear as day, I remember convincing my buddy to come with me to take our NRP on a whim as soon as we were eligible. He thought I was a loon, but I explained my rationale which was basically: "we get three tries." Does that work for everyone? Nope, but I figured what the hell and had such a laxed approach I hardly noticed any difficulty or anxiety while taking the test. 

He on the other hand was a mess, and swore up and down he failed; we both passed on the first try, hopefully you will too. Either way, try and relax for now. There's not much else to do but wait and see, and if it isn't to be at least you know how and where to go about refreshing for next time. Easy peasy...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> @DEmedic is practically a salesman for it. He should get paid for all the advertising he does for JB on here.



If only I got a percentage.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2017)

KayCline said:


> Well I guess I'll see if it helped me.. Just finished taking my exam but feel like I did awful.



A pretty reliable way of having an idea how you did on the NR, is the question the test cuts you off at. If you are 100% positive that the answer you gave was right, then you'll be fine.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> A pretty reliable way of having an idea how you did on the NR, is the question the test cuts you off at. If you are 100% positive that the answer you gave was right, then you'll be fine.



Nope. Not true at all. Anecdotal speculation and roundly denied by National Registry.


----------



## KayCline (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Nope. Not true at all. Anecdotal speculation and roundly denied by National Registry.


Well I'm pretty positive my last answer was wrong so hopefully that doesn't determine anything.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Nope. Not true at all. Anecdotal speculation and roundly denied by National Registry.



Then it makes no sense whatsoever, especially mathematically. The test is supposed to give X minimum and Y maximum of questions, and is calculating the percentage. If a person taking it passed the minimum but yet to reach the maximum, then it's a simple % of correct vs wrong answers. So it's safe to assume that once you hit a threshold, it'll stop.

Does that makes sense ?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

It's far more than a simple percentage of correct vs incorrect answers. Here's a watered down version of how adaptive testing works. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_adaptive_testing


----------



## KayCline (Jan 17, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Then it makes no sense whatsoever, especially mathematically. The test is supposed to give X minimum and Y maximum of questions, and is calculating the percentage. If a person taking it passed the minimum but yet to reach the maximum, then it's a simple % of correct vs wrong answers. So it's safe to assume that once you hit a threshold, it'll stop.
> 
> Does that makes sense ?


My test went to #143. And considering some people pass or fail after 50, I don't see how that math would work.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2017)

KayCline said:


> My test went to #143. And considering some people pass or fail after 50, I don't see how that math would work.



Imagine a scale that goes from 0 to 10. You score, say, 4 correct and 3 wrong and the test is set to cut you off if the # of either ones meets 50%. Therefore, you must either score an immediate correct answer and the test will end at 8 questions, or you can make a wrong choice and the test will continue. Does that explain it better ?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

Or you can get all 10 pilot questions, which destroys any idea of right/wrong percentage.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Or you can get all 10 pilot questions, which destroys any idea of right/wrong percentage.



I was just explaining to the OP the rationale behind my post.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

But you need to understand that it doesn't work that way. It's not a simple percentage, it's a constantly changing target. For example, a candidate  who doesn't have a firm grasp on CHF treatment or identification may get 10 questions about CHF of varying difficulties until baseline competency can be assured, but only one question of moderate difficulty relating to burns. Each test is totally different and the baseline difficulty is set by the first few questions in the queue.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> But you need to understand that it doesn't work that way. It's not a simple percentage, it's a constantly changing target. For example, a candidate  who doesn't have a firm grasp on CHF treatment or identification may get 10 questions about CHF of varying difficulties until baseline competency can be assured, but only one question of moderate difficulty relating to burns. Each test is totally different and the baseline difficulty is set by the first few questions in the queue.



Yes, I read through the article you linked, very informative. Lots of mathematical terms that gave me a headache  But I still needed to give the OP some kind of validation on my train of thought (regardless of whether it was right or wrong), to make sure it wasn't an empty statement.


----------



## KayCline (Jan 17, 2017)

Just got my results back. Passed. Thank you guys for your advice and help.


----------

